# Help With New Arrival Gg-W-113



## Mantisgb (Oct 28, 2007)

Just received this and from what I can gather it appears to be a Benrus GG-W-113 from Vietnam the chap I bought it from reckons he bought it from a guy in the Philipines who was station at Clark AFB during Vietnam so all appears genuine to me.

Any info / help from you guys would be great.

Here are the pics:-


----------



## toddydj (Apr 9, 2009)

Hey ,

has this one got a hacking movement?

If so it is a 17 jewel model and better than the 7 jewel version Hamilton of the time (apparently according to the internet!)

Not much help i know but hope it is something!

davide


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Doing a google for GG-W-113 brings up an interesting article by H. Seung.

Nice looking watch, good catch :thumbsup:


----------



## Mantisgb (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks and yes it has the hacking movement


----------

